# Newbie needing advice!!



## Nikkirose99 (May 10, 2012)

Hi!! I am currently attempting to get into the elctrical trade with very little success. Seems to be going in circles as i need to work in the trade to go to college to qualify, but i cant get a job or apprenticeship as im 25 and funding isnt available to employers for learners my age. Im willing to pay the college fees myself if i can just get someone to help me out and set me on as an apprentice!!
Does anyone have any ideas that may help as i seem to be up against a wall and its frustrating the hell out of me as im eager as hell to learn and get stuck in!!!


----------



## BryanMcG (May 12, 2012)

Don't know how helpfull this will be, But there is an adult aprentiship out there. (uk). If you've been working for an electrical company for 2 years and are over 25 there are options. So if you really want into the trade you should try get a labourer job if possible.


----------



## Nikkirose99 (May 10, 2012)

Hi, thanks yeah i thought this might be my best option. Although i cant imagine many companies wanting to employ a woman with absolutely no previous experience. I wont give up though ill keep trying


----------



## BryanMcG (May 12, 2012)

Well I wish you luck, if you try hard enough and show plenty of enthusiasm I'm sure someone will give you the opertunity. Good luck.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Nikkirose99 said:


> Hi!! I am currently attempting to get into the elctrical trade with very little success. Seems to be going in circles as i need to work in the trade to go to college to qualify, but i cant get a job or apprenticeship as im 25 and funding isnt available to employers for learners my age. Im willing to pay the college fees myself if i can just get someone to help me out and set me on as an apprentice!!
> Does anyone have any ideas that may help as i seem to be up against a wall and its frustrating the hell out of me as im eager as hell to learn and get stuck in!!!


Persistence pays off in the end. Stay at it and even if a company tells you no you should continue to stop by and talk to the hiring manager/owner once in awhile to see if anything has opened up. Be ready to answer the question "why you?" before it is even asked. Sell yourself! Tell them you will be one their best workers and you will make them $$$. Owners love seeing ambition and hearing $$$. Another line I've used in the past is "give me a shot. If after one month I'm not what you thought get rid of me. Nothing to lose and only money to gain. You won't regret it". 

Good luck!


----------



## Nikkirose99 (May 10, 2012)

TattooMan said:


> Persistence pays off in the end. Stay at it and even if a company tells you no you should continue to stop by and talk to the hiring manager/owner once in awhile to see if anything has opened up. Be ready to answer the question "why you?" before it is even asked. Sell yourself! Tell them you will be one their best workers and you will make them $$$. Owners love seeing ambition and hearing $$$. Another line I've used in the past is "give me a shot. If after one month I'm not what you thought get rid of me. Nothing to lose and only money to gain. You won't regret it".
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks i wont give up easily but its just a bit of a kick in the teeth when i know how much i want it and all i keep hearing is how it is cheaper to hire a 16yr old!!


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Nikkirose99 said:


> Thanks i wont give up easily but its just a bit of a kick in the teeth when i know how much i want it and all i keep hearing is how it is cheaper to hire a 16yr old!!


I came across that in the past. You just have to have a strong response to anything they will say. "I can guarantee that 16 year old won't work as
Hard for you as I will" type of a thing. Always bring it back to making them money and working hard.


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Nikki,

It really is a vicious circle I'm afraid and frustrating for all in the trade as well. 

I have my own electrical contrcting business and have been approached on a number of times from different scheme's to take on an apprentice but as a business owner we are expected to fund the training. Gone of the days where the company actually gets paid to take on and train the apprentice.

I was going to point you in the direct of Summit Skills to see if they could help you with an apprenticeship but they really cater for 16-19 year olds.

I'm not sure if this will help you or not? but you could try and follow up from this link with the NICEIC promoting jobs for girls? 

http://niceic.com/contractor/jobs-for-the-girls

They are one on the approved bodies in the UK (Personally I'm been a member of NAPIT for many years) but could be worth a try?

Hope this helps. 

WarrenG


----------



## Nikkirose99 (May 10, 2012)

WarrenG said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> It really is a vicious circle I'm afraid and frustrating for all in the trade as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks ill definitely take a look! I wouldnt mind but ive even said i will cover the cost of the training! Im not looking for a freebie just a chance to show i can do it and learn while im in college. Theory is of course needed but its the experience on the job that teaches you the trade in my opinion! Ah well! I will keep looking


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Your right, the electrical industry is a little bit like learning to drive, you pass your test then you really learn how to drive.

Its never ending and constantly on going so if you do get into it you will find that you will never get to know everything. There is always something different that you will come across. I guess thats kind of the challenge.

If there is anything I can help with just shout and good luck!


----------



## humpty34 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nikkirose99 said:


> Hi!! I am currently attempting to get into the elctrical trade with very little success. Seems to be going in circles as i need to work in the trade to go to college to qualify, but i cant get a job or apprenticeship as im 25 and funding isnt available to employers for learners my age. Im willing to pay the college fees myself if i can just get someone to help me out and set me on as an apprentice!!
> Does anyone have any ideas that may help as i seem to be up against a wall and its frustrating the hell out of me as im eager as hell to learn and get stuck in!!!


See private message to you. I hope this helps


----------

